# Need Urgent Suggestions Creative T3130 not Working?



## shreeux (Apr 1, 2016)

In my Creative T3130 Speaker playing only right side only..Left side speaker not working..After some research i was bought extension cable for 3.5mm jack. while inserting jack left speaker was working and inserting fully right was working and left was not working..Need suggestions..Also cut replace 3.5mm OEM jack connector...Still problem exist..Need suggestions:confused_NF:


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 2, 2016)

the 3.5mm port needs to be repaired/replaced and is easily fixable.

you can take it to your local electrical repair shop.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 2, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> the 3.5mm port needs to be repaired/replaced and is easily fixable.
> 
> you can take it to your local electrical repair shop.



Did you mean*Speaker 3.5mm jack holder* or Inside Woofer amp circuit...?

Already Cut replaced *Speaker Wire 3.5mm jack holder* Still problem exit.

After repaired, I was speak to *Creative Customer Service Chennai , 
*They said check the speaker 3.5mm jack to any phone and the check sound if you heard low volume of sound,Now speakers are fine, We have to repair inside Woofer amp circuit.

Then i checked with phone sound was heard low volume., They said approx 15 days time cost of 700 max...

Unfortunately they don't repair my speaker system because of, I already cut the original Speaker 3.5mm jack.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 2, 2016)

Finally confirmed...Problem was in Woofer output circuit..Left speaker sound not hear.
So cut the speaker 3.5mm jack and bought the new 3.5mm jack resoldering wire left speaker act as right. So sound will hear same as right speaker. But hearing music was uneasy still feel of left not working..for time being will manage find out any local wala repair a.s.a.p.,

Any suggestion welcome..!!!
Also suggest for Good speakers..budget below 10k.,
Preference is Movies>>Games>>Music..In order.,


----------



## icebags (Apr 2, 2016)

any experience local tape/tv repair shop should repair your problem, but what happened to your english though ?


----------



## shreeux (Apr 2, 2016)

icebags said:


> any experience local tape/tv repair shop should repair your problem, but what happened to your english though ?



Yes, Still searching..No one listening about problem, all are only money minded.,


----------



## shreeux (Apr 5, 2016)

*Any idea about this product?

Genius SP-HF1800A 50 W Three-way Hi-Fi Wood Speakers

Genius 31731043101 SP-HF2020 V2 Hi-Fi Digital Wooden Speakers*


----------



## shreeux (Apr 6, 2016)

Any Views...........from Senior Members................

*Mackie Studio Monitor CR 4
(50 watts Active Multimedia Monitors, 4" LF, .75″ dome,70Hz – 20kHz,Front-facing headphone jack,wooden)@RS.12500/-*


----------



## Minion (Apr 6, 2016)

shreeux said:


> *Any idea about this product?
> 
> Genius SP-HF1800A 50 W Three-way Hi-Fi Wood Speakers
> 
> Genius 31731043101 SP-HF2020 V2 Hi-Fi Digital Wooden Speakers*



There are better speaker than this.

1 better option is this.

Buy Logitech Z623 Stereo Speaker Online from Flipkart.com


----------



## shreeux (Apr 6, 2016)

Minion said:


> There are better speaker than this.
> 
> 1 better option is this.
> 
> Buy Logitech Z623 Stereo Speaker Online from Flipkart.com



I read here, some one wrote Logitech was plastic craps...also more issues come later on...:confused_NF:


----------



## Minion (Apr 7, 2016)

shreeux said:


> I read here, some one wrote Logitech was plastic craps...also more issues come later on...:confused_NF:



They are THX certified speaker that means quality components are used in  speakers.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 7, 2016)

Minion said:


> They are THX certified speaker that means quality components are used in  speakers.



ok, Understand..!!!

While watching Action or War Movies in 2.1 & 2.0. Which one is good for theatre impact?


----------



## Minion (Apr 7, 2016)

shreeux said:


> ok, Understand..!!!
> 
> While watching Action or War Movies in 2.1 & 2.0. Which one is good for theatre impact?



2.1 speakers are meant for movies and gaming.

- - - Updated - - -

2.0 are suitable for music are are not powerful.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 7, 2016)

Minion said:


> 2.1 speakers are meant for movies and gaming.
> 
> 2.0 are suitable for music are are not powerful.




In my preference...till now..

Swan M10-2.1 (or) Logitech Z-623-2.1  for Movies via TV (KDL-32W670A)



Swans D1010MKII-2.0 (or) Swans D1080-IV -2.0 for Games,Music,(Movies)-occasionally) via PC.,

Suggestion Welcome...!!!


----------



## Minion (Apr 8, 2016)

Swan Speakers are very less powerful and is suitable for music while logitech for all round performance.

- - - Updated - - -

Swan speakers are 30-40 watts RMS while Logitech is 200 watts so i will choose Logitech over Swan for all round performance.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 8, 2016)

Minion said:


> Swan Speakers are very less powerful and is suitable for music while logitech for all round performance.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Swan speakers are 30-40 watts RMS while Logitech is 200 watts so i will choose Logitech over Swan for all round performance.



Any other Speaker better than Logitech Z-623-2.1?


----------



## Minion (Apr 10, 2016)

shreeux said:


> Any other Speaker better than Logitech Z-623-2.1?



There are lots of better speakers.It all comes to how much you are willing to spend and availability.


----------



## shreeux (Apr 10, 2016)

Minion said:


> There are lots of better speakers.It all comes to how much you are willing to spend and availability.



Logitech Z-623-2.1 comes around 7.3k...So extend budget  Below 12k.,


----------

